# Intermittent shake



## Randalldorm (Nov 18, 2019)

Just to be clear the vibrations continue past 85 but become fast enough that it starts to blend in again to 'smooth'


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I've noticed my '17 hatch doing the same when the tires are cold - like when I first leave my house. Once they warm up a bit it goes away. Going to get snow tires soon and then come spring new wheels and summer tires so if it goes away I'll know it was tire related


----------



## JPinSTL (Jul 9, 2018)

Manual or Auto Tranny? I see this in my 2018 Manual Diesel. When under a higher torque situation, pulling a grade, etc I can feel a shudder/vibration. I've been given lots of excuses by the dealer but no solutions.


----------



## Randalldorm (Nov 18, 2019)

It's an auto. Since posting I've re gapped my spark plugs (less than 3k miles on plugs) to .33 and switched to premium fuel and it seems a smidge better though still detectable under certain loads


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

My first guess would have definitely been tires. You're basically describing a textbook cupping scenario or a tire that is out of balance. But you said you've had 3 sets of new tires on them and it's still there? That could be an inner cv joint then. Id be surprised at 45k but stranger things have happened. Did you inspect the boots for tears or leaks?

Plugs and better gas would help with your lugging up hills but that's probably unrelated.


----------

